# Slab Work??



## SPARKY_TORONTO (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Guys,

JUst wondering if you slab workers could give me a hand, i am on a job with some concrete walls never had to install boxes in concrete walls before always had them furred out and my predicament is that the boxes need to be installed on the side of the wall that is not closed yet, so no plywood just rebar, any tips to make a slab noob save some time on the couple of device boxes that i have to install?:thumbup:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SPARKY_TORONTO said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> JUst wondering if you slab workers could give me a hand, i am on a job with some concrete walls never had to install boxes in concrete walls before always had them furred out and my predicament is that the boxes need to be installed on the side of the wall that is not closed yet, so no plywood just rebar, any tips to make a slab noob save some time on the couple of device boxes that i have to install?:thumbup:


Seems like you need to pipe up to your box locations if the walls are not there yet.


----------



## Nildogg (Jul 29, 2010)

You can prefab all of your boxes for a whole wall side.

First put all your male connectors and locknuts into the box you want to mount. Don't forget to ground the box with a screw and pigtail.

Now double up tie wire and put it through one hole in the back of your box. Push it back through into the box opposite of where you started. Leave about 8 inches out the front on both sides.

Now use duct tape to tape all around the whole box to seal it from concrete leaking in. Fold the tie wire sticking out the front inside to access later.

Now pipe your boxes to where you want them and be sure to leave them very close to their finished positions.

After the final side of your wall is formed, cut your box out in the form where you need the it, your box should be pretty close behind. Pull the wire you tucked out earlier out the front of the box. Stick a piece of pvc across your cut out and tie the wire tight to the pvc to hold it in place. Make sure as they pour the walls they respect your pvc runs and when they pull forms you are there. 

I sometimes pipe all the way around the circuit{double feed} in case I lose a run.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Is the wall finish concrete meaning bare concrete or is it furred with hat channel or going to have a stud and dry wall after the pour . check that you might need just a open face 4 square or extension ring and not a p ring we also use weed wacker string in walls or decks it pops out after a pour and its easy to locate after months of ruff in . One more little tip on a box in a shear wall the up conduit inside your box never duct tape that one always leave it open . 
On our job we can not attach to the forms no marks no tie wire no holes no marks on the form work its finished when they strip it .

I agree with the post above good discription we tripple tie wire twist drill hole in form on some jobs and twist tight with pipe . Whats funny is in a block wall thats getting pumped solid with mud when the guys put a p ring on bigger than they need when it starts to come out they bang it back in during the pour and it doesnt go back it makes it worst . It keeps on coming out more as each tap is hit . LOL 
Ill put some photos up if you like.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

piperunner said:


> Ill put some photos up if you like.


Please do They're always Good..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Ill put some photos up if you like.


I've always enjoyed your photos. Post away! :thumbup:


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

we did a Hampton Inn a number of years ago that had boxes in concrete walls. The easiest solution for us was to use 6/32 screws with a red flag tape attached on the outside of the forms to locate the screws prior to form stripping. drilling two tiny holes for the 6/32 screws was acceptable solution to the masons and the boxes stayed where we put them. And as the previous posted noted, tape the crap out of the boxes:thumbsup:


----------



## SPARKY_TORONTO (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow!! hey guys thanks for all the responses. please do post pictures if you have? I Just heard today that they apprantly make stand off brackets for different wall depths anyone hear of these??I cant seem to find a company name that makes them though.?


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

SPARKY_TORONTO said:


> Wow!! hey guys thanks for all the responses. please do post pictures if you have? I Just heard today that they apprantly make stand off brackets for different wall depths anyone hear of these??I cant seem to find a company name that makes them though.?


Ipex makes them. It's part of their cor-line ENT range. They have tonnes of little gadgety fittings. 

Going back to the slab again on Monday after being off of it since summer 2011. Looks like it will be a long winter.


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well i uploaded some wall box install photos but they say they failed to upload sorry Harry . Maybe its the net tonite ill try again later


----------

